# Equipment lens for trekking and landscape photography? Experienced answer will help



## muazenakhez (Jun 26, 2015)

Gear I have

nikon D600

nikon 70-200 2.8 VR

nikon 24-85 VR

50mm 1.8

Tripod and Filters

I am traveling to the northern areas on Pakistan. K2 mountains base and similar places are my destinations.

My camera bad is quite heavy. its impossible to trekk with such heavy bag on the back.

Do i have to take my 70-200 with me? for the close mountain landscapes?

Please recommend me how do photographers manage. I will have my language as well.

Guide little


----------



## Jasii (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi & Welcome to the forum.
I was travelling in the rugged Ladakh region last year in the company of accomplished Photogs.
This is what they carried.
70-200
50mm
14-28
Tripod
Filters vi. CPL, ND, GND.
You might not realise it but the 70-200 will be used the most.
Hope this helps and do take pics of the people whom you come across and do not constrain yourself to landscapes alone.
Have a good trip

Jasii


----------



## muazenakhez (Jun 27, 2015)

What about the weight? 
it is impossible to carry such weight while trekking 

Jasii[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jasii (Jun 28, 2015)

Jasii said:


> Hi & Welcome to the forum.
> I was travelling in the rugged Ladakh region last year in the company of accomplished Photogs.
> This is what they carried.
> 70-200
> ...


All I can say is you'll have to find someone to carry the stuff if you cannot lug it yourself, else think of a small mirrorless camera.


----------

